# Boys have ding-dongs and girls have hoo-has



## Dleg (Aug 20, 2009)

Why can't they just ask her to drop her shorts?

Controversy as Semenya wins women's 800m









> (CNN) -- South African teenager Caster Semenya won the women's 800 meters gold medal at the World Athletics Championships in Berlin, just hours after the sport's governing body asked for the 18-year-old's gender to be verified.Semenya celebrates her gold, which came just hours after the IAAF called for a gender test on the athlete.
> 
> Semenya celebrates her gold, which came just hours after the IAAF called for a gender test on the athlete.
> 
> ...


----------



## rudy (Aug 20, 2009)

It's probably all the steriods (or some other weird drug) that are making her sound like a man and have all those muscles. Isn't Usain Bolt from the same country? He's the guy that won the 100m in the Olympics, but pulled back before finishing so that his record win wouldn't seem so obvious he was on drugs.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 20, 2009)

rudy said:


> Isn't Usain Bolt from the same country?


Errrr...

...not even close. Usain Bolt is Jamaican. This "woman" is South African. They are totally different hemispheres.



> Why can't they just ask her to drop her shorts?


I would imagine the gender verification test is to determine if "she" has a Y chromosome.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 20, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> I would imagine the gender verification test is to determine if "she" has a Y chromosome.


Doesn't the word below "Toyota" on her banner give it away? :huh:


----------



## Supe (Aug 20, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Doesn't the word below "Toyota" on her banner give it away? :huh:


:Locolaugh:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 20, 2009)

Is this one of those wacky XXY chromosome deals or something?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Doesn't the word below "Toyota" on her banner give it away? :huh:


It doesn't give away whether s/he is pitching or catching though. :blink:

JR


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Aug 20, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Doesn't the word below "Toyota" on her banner give it away? :huh:


Semen? Ya!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 20, 2009)

it is kind of sad that even something that should be a blatent as gender is distorted these days. It will be up to some scientific board to develop a criteria of what will legally be classified as male and female. Dleg is right though, first start with the basics.



> Semen? Ya!


like JR said is that an "I want it" or an "I got it"


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 20, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> It will be up to some scientific board to develop a criteria of what will legally be classified as male and female. Dleg is right though, first start with the basics.


According to "her" coach's testimony "she" would pass that test.

http://deadspin.com/5340702/shes-the-man


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 20, 2009)

> like JR said is that an "I want it" or an "I got it"


Some people 'got it' and 'want it'

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

...Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Supe (Aug 20, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> it is kind of sad that even something that should be a blatent as gender is distorted these days. It will be up to some scientific board to develop a criteria of what will legally be classified as male and female. Dleg is right though, first start with the basics.
> 
> 
> like JR said is that an "I want it" or an "I got it"



Or will we start seeing a Mens 800m, a Womens 800m, and a Transgendered 800m?


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 20, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> it is kind of sad that even something that should be a blatent as gender is distorted these days.


On a sort of related point, perhaps we aren't that far away from doing away with having to separate the men's and women's for some sporting events. Earlier this month Kara Goucher (US Olympian) was the overall winner of a half marathon. She beat the first male competitor by 20 seconds.

http://competitor.com/uncategorized/gouche...-half-marathon/


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 20, 2009)

> it is kind of sad that even something that should be a blatent as gender is distorted these days.


Well the whole notion of 'gender reassignment' surgery helped muddy those waters, didn't they.


----------



## chaosiscash (Aug 20, 2009)

Seems like Crocodile Dundee could answer this question in a matter of seconds.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 20, 2009)

on a personal note, I was excited/proud that in the last race I ran I only lost to one girl. And even she finished just a few steps ahead of me. It was fantastic motivation running behind her. :dancingnaughty:


----------



## Sschell (Aug 20, 2009)

chaosiscash said:


> Seems like Crocodile Dundee could answer this question in a matter of seconds.


lol


----------



## csb (Aug 20, 2009)

this is awkward...I'm glad that at work I never have to prove my gender if I do a good job


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 20, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> on a personal note, I was excited/proud that in the last race I ran I only lost to one girl.


Remember the running joke on Magnum PI that he lost a surfski (whatever you called those kayak looking things) race to a 12 year old girl?


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 20, 2009)

wouldn't there be a bulge in his/her running shorts if he/she had junk?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 20, 2009)

^Or hemorrhoids!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 20, 2009)

^Or a Sewer Bass!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 20, 2009)

roadwreck said:


> on a personal note, I was excited/proud that in the last race I ran I only lost to one girl. And even she finished just a few steps ahead of me. It was fantastic motivation running behind her. :dancingnaughty:


I assume then, that for all outward appearances, you wouldn't question that the runner in front of you was female and she was not built like the "woman" the post is about.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 20, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^Or a Sewer Bass!



not familiar with the term. I was thinking camel toe. Is a sewer bass similar?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 20, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 20, 2009)

Now Chuckster,

Think about what kind of fish swims down the sewer..... brown trout, chocolate flounder, sewer bass???????


----------



## krenim (Aug 20, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Semen? Ya!


You missed the first name from the article...Caster! Cast her Semen? Ya!


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 20, 2009)

..... in this day and age.....


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 20, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> Now Chuckster,
> Think about what kind of fish swims down the sewer..... brown trout, chocolate flounder, sewer bass???????



I don't understand why she would have a load of manure in her pants. Am I missing something?


----------



## MGX (Aug 20, 2009)

Solution: spy cam in the showers.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 20, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I don't understand why she would have a load of manure in her pants. Am I missing something?


Why not? Fudgey does it all the time.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 20, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Why not? Fudgey does it all the time.



Weird .....I ran against a girl Maria Mutola in High School in the 800 meters that I think was the exact same sort of situation. African girl had biceps as big as mine and was running sub 2 min. in the 800. My PR was like 1:59 and really didn't want to get beat by a girl, but when I saw her at the meet, I wasn't positive she was one.

I am pretty sure she went on to the Olympics for quite a few years.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 20, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> ...Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Says who?


----------



## NCcarguy (Aug 20, 2009)

Mary :) said:


> Says who?



All guys......picturing two hot women together!!!

Not someone like this woMAN.....This is Dude looks like a lady, the dislexic version! at best!


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 20, 2009)

I looked but could not find the picture of that she-man cylist involved in a doping scandal from a few years back. Stacy-something I think. Talk about your questionable genders.... whoa. :blink:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 20, 2009)

was there a twig and berries underneath the cycling shorts?


----------



## Sschell (Aug 20, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> ..... in this day and age.....


HA!



MGX said:


> Solution: spy cam in the showers.


you are a sick individual.... that is probably the last shower you should want a camera in!


----------



## MGX (Aug 20, 2009)

sschell_PE said:


> you are a sick individual.... that is probably the last shower you should want a camera in!


Desperate times require desperate measures...


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 20, 2009)

MGX said:


> Desperate times require desperate measures...


It's been that long, huh? :bananadoggywow:


----------



## rudy (Aug 20, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Well the whole notion of 'gender reassignment' surgery helped muddy those waters, didn't they.


Did you know that gender reassignment is legal in Iran, but transexuality and homosexuality are illegal? :blink:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 20, 2009)

So it's not a sex change anymore? It's a gender reassignmnet?


----------



## Dleg (Aug 20, 2009)

But of course. The idea of chopping one's goods off and mutilating them to resemble a hoo-ha probably isn't terribly foreign to the region, considering female circumcision and such (maybe I have the wrong country, though)


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 20, 2009)

The female circumcision is traditional in Africa. Sudan area I believe.


----------



## rudy (Aug 20, 2009)

That is so sad. Another reason why I love being an American and living in the U.S.A. Oh but, wait... male circumcision is a common practice in the U.S. Let me restate it... Another reason why I love being an American woman living in the U.S.A.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 20, 2009)

I was circumcised shortly after birth. People often ask me if it hurt. I always tell them "Did it hurt? I couldn't walk for a year!"


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 20, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I was circumcised shortly after birth. People often ask me if it hurt. I always tell them "Did it hurt? I couldn't walk for a year!"



:appl:

Well done Mr. President!


----------



## rudy (Aug 21, 2009)

ouch!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 21, 2009)

Circumcision Sale: 20% off!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 21, 2009)

I remember signing the consent form for my son's circumcision. I was nervous as hell because a couple of months prior there was a case in Atlanta where the doctor botched it so bad that they had to turn the little boy into a little girl. :true:

Moral of the story is to make sure you never have a circumcision done at Grady Hospital in Atlanta.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 21, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> I remember signing the consent form for my son's circumcision. I was nervous as hell because a couple of months prior there was a case in Atlanta where the doctor botched it so bad that they had to turn the little boy into a little girl. :true:
> 
> Moral of the story is to make sure you never have a circumcision done at Grady Hospital in Atlanta.


The little girl didn't go on to break world sports records did she?


----------



## benbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Dleg said:


> I was circumcised shortly after birth. People often ask me if it hurt. I always tell them "Did it hurt? I couldn't walk for a year!"


:rotflmao:

Oh man, that's the best one I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 21, 2009)

You know, I could clear up this whole gender dilemma in about 5 seconds with one simple, irrefutable test.

Give him/her a baseball. Ask him/her to throw it (overhand only!)

- If he throws it -&gt; . . . man (extra points for making the glove thwack)

- If she pushes it into the air in the hopes that it goes somewhere -&gt; . . . woman.

Extra chromosomes, unusual hormones, and ambiguous genitalia can fool you , but there's no disguising that Girl Throw.


----------



## EM_PS (Aug 21, 2009)

i'm guessing a drinking game is also involved . . .



> An Irish bookmaker, meanwhile, offered 1-2 odds that the IAAF inquiry will show that Caster Semenya is female, 7-4 odds on Caster Semenya being male, 10-1 on Caster Semenya being identified as a hermaphrodite, 14-1 odds that Caster Semenya will be shown to be transgender and 50-1 odds on undefined "other."


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 21, 2009)

I like those odds.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 22, 2009)

I like the "undefined 'other'" choice.

????


----------

